# Motorcross Impact Shorts



## EastCoastChris (Feb 24, 2013)

Hey y'all. I have seen people recommend motorcross gear before on this forum which is how I got the idea of looking for Motorcross impact shorts.

I need a small amount of protection for my butt. I wouldnt even call it protection really...just padding for binding strapping and trail rests. I used to ride with bike shorts but now I see there are snowboarding specific impact shorts (like Burton's Red Line.) These seem like overkill and the Motorcross compression/impact shorts seemed like a good compromise between bike shorts and full on padded hip/thigh/tailbone snowboard impact shorts.
I was thinking the MSR or Fox or O'Neil entry level lines since they are reasonably priced and have a bit of comfort padding (vs crash padding) without too much bulk.

Any experiences good or bad with these kinds of compression/impact shorts? I'm worried about padding making riding feel awkward.
Was looking at these guys Fox Racing Titan Race Shorts - Dirt Bike Motocross - Motorcycle Superstore or these guys MSR Impact Skins - Dirt Bike Motocross - Motorcycle Superstore

I dont have big hips so I usually dont have issues with guys' pants. I ride with my brothers old outerwear pants now sinched with a belt. But the crotch on mens compression shorts may be wierd. Like I said...just a touch of padding for normal strap in...not damage protection. Any thoughts? What do y'all wear?


----------



## kaborkian (Feb 1, 2010)

For keeping my ass warm while strapping in, I don't wear anything...

For actual protection, I've been using Hillbilly buttpads:

Amazon.com: Hillbilly Impact Shorts: Sports & Outdoors

They are comfortable enough. Not super thick, not super protective, but takes the edge off of falls.

I bought a pair of Skeletools to wear next time out, no experience with them yet, but I have of course tried them on. Thicker than the hillbilly, and probably any other brand as well, but that's what was looking for.

impact shorts, crash pad, hip protector, skele-shorts

Yes you can tell padded shorts are on. No, they don't affect my movement or flexibility. I've even gotten to where I feel sort of lost without them. Don't fall often, but when I do, makes it well worth it.


----------



## cav0011 (Jan 4, 2009)

I use nike padded compression shorts (the football ones) does nothing to keep my cheeks warm though it is just there to protect my tailbone and hipbones/thighs. If you want something to actually keep you warm you need something thicker, or you could just wear a thicker base layer.

The best and cheapest think is to learn how to strap in while standing, then it wouldnt matter. On the other hand a bruised/broken tailbone sucks.


----------



## EastCoastChris (Feb 24, 2013)

Just an update...I rode with lightly padded compression shorts today...hip and tail bone. Was waaaay better. It was a good thing too because I kept chopping out in the slush on steeps. Ahhhh spring. I love and hate you. 

I think next year I will look into some hillbillies or demon snow full on armor. I want to try to ride some glades (that just wasnt a big thing back east 10 years ago.) Even with knee pads and lightly padded butt cheeks (and helmet of course) I just feel more confident. 

I did spend most of the day strapping in standing up. I actually popped my shoulder out which was wierd. I have some really loose joints and sometimes my shoulder goes if I'm trying to push myself up after strapping in. I realky have to learn to take off on my heel side. Lol


----------

